# Stanley Dovetail Jig 82913 Manual



## stanley dovetail (Jun 25, 2011)

I see alot of chatter on the Forum about this manual.
Does anyone have any way to send me a Manual for this Jig?
I came across it and 3 templates. My Bosche is burning a hole in my hand wanting to put out some boxes for Christmas.
[email protected]


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,


----------

